# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سربازی؛رفتن یا نرفتن؟

## Htp11

سلام بچها وقتتون بخیر
بنده سال 98 اولین کنکورم رو دادم و هرررسال درس نخوندم تا الان
ولی پایه درسیم نسبتا قویه
حالا موندم چیکار کنم برم سربازی و بیام بعد کنکور بدم؟سرد نمیشه آدم؟
نمیدونم میشه توی این 4ماه کاری کرد؟کتابامم قدیمی شده و مجبورم با پی دی اف درس بخونم
هرکی نظری داره بهم بگه واقعا موندم چیکار کنم
تشکر

----------


## Parimah

> سلام بچها وقتتون بخیر
> بنده سال 98 اولین کنکورم رو دادم و هرررسال درس نخوندم تا الان
> ولی پایه درسیم نسبتا قویه
> حالا موندم چیکار کنم برم سربازی و بیام بعد کنکور بدم؟سرد نمیشه آدم؟
> نمیدونم میشه توی این 4ماه کاری کرد؟کتابامم قدیمی شده و مجبورم با پی دی اف درس بخونم
> هرکی نظری داره بهم بگه واقعا موندم چیکار کنم
> تشکر


سلام وقتت بخیر ، دیدم کسی جواب نداد گفتم من پاسخ بدم 

یعنی سال 98 که کنکور دادی و الان تو مرخصی به سر میبری؟ 

الان که 4 ماه مونده تا کنکور همین امسال رو به خیر بگذرون و بعد هم میشه رفت مهم اینه امسال سال آخرت باید در نظر بگیری

 ( البته من در جریان وضعیتت نیستم ولی اگه معافیت تحصیلی گرفته باشی یا مرخصی دوساله ت پر شده باشه خب مسلما عازم رفتن باید باشی ) 

صد در صد که میشه تو این 4 ماه نتیجه رو عوض کرد با پی دی اف خوندن هم اشکالی نداره الان دوست خواهرم با پی دی اف درس میخونه با اینکه چشمو میسوزونه و خونابه میشه ولی از بی تکلیفی که بهتره

تازه میتونی کتابهای دسته دوم  تمیز با قیمت خیلی مناسب هم تهیه کنی شاید از دید خیلیا خرید کتاب الان دیر باشه ولی از نظر من دیر نیست

یه عینک بلوکات که مخصوص گوشی و کامپیوتر هست بگیر حداقل از اشعه uv چشمات در امان هست

اگه از نظر برنامه مشکل داری تو تایپک ها داخل انجمن برنامه های خوبی ارائه شده 

واسه اینکه چیکار بکنی هم توضیح داده شده باز اگه سوالی چیزی بود بپرس

----------


## Htp11

> سلام وقتت بخیر ، دیدم کسی جواب نداد گفتم من پاسخ بدم 
> 
> یعنی سال 98 که کنکور دادی و الان تو مرخصی به سر میبری؟ 
> 
> الان که 4 ماه مونده تا کنکور همین امسال رو به خیر بگذرون و بعد هم میشه رفت مهم اینه امسال سال آخرت باید در نظر بگیری
> 
>  ( البته من در جریان وضعیتت نیستم ولی اگه معافیت تحصیلی گرفته باشی یا مرخصی دوساله ت پر شده باشه خب مسلما عازم رفتن باید باشی ) 
> 
> صد در صد که میشه تو این 4 ماه نتیجه رو عوض کرد با پی دی اف خوندن هم اشکالی نداره الان دوست خواهرم با پی دی اف درس میخونه با اینکه چشمو میسوزونه و خونابه میشه ولی از بی تکلیفی که بهتره
> ...


ممنون از اینکه قابل دونستی و جواب دادی.
من تا 31شهریور 1401 معافیت تحصیلی دارم از دانشگاه پیام نور(انصراف دادم)
درسم خوب بود قبلا تست میزدم آزمونم میدادم نقطه ضعفم الان بیشتر دینیه و زیست چون فرارن

----------


## Parimah

> ممنون از اینکه قابل دونستی و جواب دادی.
> من تا 31شهریور 1401 معافیت تحصیلی دارم از دانشگاه پیام نور(انصراف دادم)
> درسم خوب بود قبلا تست میزدم آزمونم میدادم نقطه ضعفم الان بیشتر دینیه و زیست چون فرارن


خب پس خوبه وقت داری حتما این 4 ماه باقی مونده رو اصولی و مفید استفاده کن روزای پوچ و سوخته گذشته فایده ای دیگه به حالت نداره ، روزای مونده و دست نخورده از الان به بعد مهمه

برای معارف  و زیست شناسی هم 2 تا تایپک عالی واست قرار میدم اینهارو مطالعه کن ولی دروس فرار مثل ادبیات و معارف و زیست باید مرور با تست زنی باشه تنها راهش همینه تو 1000 بار هم درسنامه یا فیلم دبیر مربوطه رو ببینی اثر گذار نیست

تست و تست و تست 

هم باعث میشه دیدگاهت به درس عوض بشه و هم نکات پشت پرده هر صفحه رو میفهمی:^^

Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست زیست برای شروع از الان

دیــــــــــنی کنکور در زمان باقی ----» برنامه + تست + آزمون

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام بچها وقتتون بخیر
> بنده سال 98 اولین کنکورم رو دادم و هرررسال درس نخوندم تا الان
> ولی پایه درسیم نسبتا قویه
> حالا موندم چیکار کنم برم سربازی و بیام بعد کنکور بدم؟سرد نمیشه آدم؟
> نمیدونم میشه توی این 4ماه کاری کرد؟کتابامم قدیمی شده و مجبورم با پی دی اف درس بخونم
> هرکی نظری داره بهم بگه واقعا موندم چیکار کنم
> تشکر


*سلام
اگه امسال مانعی برای کنکور و انتخاب رشته ندرای بخون برای امسال بالاخره 4 ماه هنوز هست حدودا 125 روز مونده تا کنکور 

اگه رتبه ات خوب شد و رشته خوبی قبول شدی و خواستی بری دانشگاه که میری 
اگه نخواستی بری دانشگاه میتونی بری خدمت و بعدش بیای بخونی باز برای کنکور 
در مورد سرد شدن و ... هم به نظرم دیدت بهترر میشه که کمتر نمیشه / و وقت هم داری فکر کنی به یه سری چیزایی که تا حالا فکر نکردی یکم ذهنت باز میشه / البته جای خوبی بیافتی میتونی تو خدمتم درس بخونی کم کم 
در کل همه چی به خودت بستگی داره 
ولی 
من به عنوان کسی که خدمت سربای رو رفته بهت دارم میگم که اگر کسی هستی که کسر و .... نداره و نمیتونه هم اگر زمانی فروختنش پول بده بگیره و فرد معمولی هستی حتما اگه نتیجه نگرفتی تو کنکور برو خدمت سربازی 
به خدا بعد خدمت احساس میکنی که یه سنگ بزرگ از روت برداشتن / بمونی و نری سال به سال به افزایش سن میل به رفتنت کمتر میشه و خدمت برات خیلی سخت میگذره 
پس امسال بخون شد و خواستی میری دانشگاه 
نشد میری خدمت و بعدش برمیگردی پر قدرت*

----------


## Black_Hawk

> سلام بچها وقتتون بخیر
> بنده سال 98 اولین کنکورم رو دادم و هرررسال درس نخوندم تا الان
> ولی پایه درسیم نسبتا قویه
> حالا موندم چیکار کنم برم سربازی و بیام بعد کنکور بدم؟سرد نمیشه آدم؟
> نمیدونم میشه توی این 4ماه کاری کرد؟کتابامم قدیمی شده و مجبورم با پی دی اف درس بخونم
> هرکی نظری داره بهم بگه واقعا موندم چیکار کنم
> تشکر


سربازی ادم هارو عوض میکنه:/

----------


## Htp11

> خب پس خوبه وقت داری حتما این 4 ماه باقی مونده رو اصولی و مفید استفاده کن روزای پوچ و سوخته گذشته فایده ای دیگه به حالت نداره ، روزای مونده و دست نخورده از الان به بعد مهمه
> 
> برای معارف  و زیست شناسی هم 2 تا تایپک عالی واست قرار میدم اینهارو مطالعه کن ولی دروس فرار مثل ادبیات و معارف و زیست باید مرور با تست زنی باشه تنها راهش همینه تو 1000 بار هم درسنامه یا فیلم دبیر مربوطه رو ببینی اثر گذار نیست
> 
> تست و تست و تست 
> 
> هم باعث میشه دیدگاهت به درس عوض بشه و هم نکات پشت پرده هر صفحه رو میفهمی:^^
> 
> Highway | برنامه ، منبع و تست زیست برای شروع از الان
> ...


مچکرم از پاسخگوییتون

----------


## Htp11

> *سلام
> اگه امسال مانعی برای کنکور و انتخاب رشته ندرای بخون برای امسال بالاخره 4 ماه هنوز هست حدودا 125 روز مونده تا کنکور 
> 
> اگه رتبه ات خوب شد و رشته خوبی قبول شدی و خواستی بری دانشگاه که میری 
> اگه نخواستی بری دانشگاه میتونی بری خدمت و بعدش بیای بخونی باز برای کنکور 
> در مورد سرد شدن و ... هم به نظرم دیدت بهترر میشه که کمتر نمیشه / و وقت هم داری فکر کنی به یه سری چیزایی که تا حالا فکر نکردی یکم ذهنت باز میشه / البته جای خوبی بیافتی میتونی تو خدمتم درس بخونی کم کم 
> در کل همه چی به خودت بستگی داره 
> ولی 
> من به عنوان کسی که خدمت سربای رو رفته بهت دارم میگم که اگر کسی هستی که کسر و .... نداره و نمیتونه هم اگر زمانی فروختنش پول بده بگیره و فرد معمولی هستی حتما اگه نتیجه نگرفتی تو کنکور برو خدمت سربازی 
> ...


آره واقعا حرفات درسته

----------


## Ali Darkness

سربازی رفتن تو این مملکت = هدر دادن عمر

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali Darkness


سربازی رفتن تو این مملکت = هدر دادن عمر 


آفرین؛ شما چقدر کول، باهوش و روشن فکری؛ آخه 90 درصد ما میریم سربازی که صاحب فضل و ترقی درجات معنوی بشیم و کسی به ذهنش نمیرسه که هدر دادن عمره
باز هم از این نکات به ذهنت رسید فی الفور بگو*

----------


## Ali Darkness

[QUOTE=Mahdi.k.h;1768129]*

آفرین؛ شما چقدر کول، باهوش و روشن فکری؛ آخه 90 درصد ما میریم سربازی که صاحب فضل و ترقی درجات معنوی بشیم و کسی به ذهنش نمیرسه که هدر دادن عمره
باز هم از این نکات به ذهنت رسید فی الفور بگو*
خوشحالم تونستم تو مسئله ای بهت کمک کنم که به ذهنت نمیرسید بازم اگه سوالی داشتی که ذهنت قادر به پاسخگوییش نبود بپرس بالاخره همه که همه چیزو نمیدونن

----------


## _Antique_

> سلام بچها وقتتون بخیر
> بنده سال 98 اولین کنکورم رو دادم و هرررسال درس نخوندم تا الان
> ولی پایه درسیم نسبتا قویه
> حالا موندم چیکار کنم برم سربازی و بیام بعد کنکور بدم؟سرد نمیشه آدم؟
> نمیدونم میشه توی این 4ماه کاری کرد؟کتابامم قدیمی شده و مجبورم با پی دی اف درس بخونم
> هرکی نظری داره بهم بگه واقعا موندم چیکار کنم
> تشکر


من خودم دو روزه که خدمتم تموم شده و اگه به جات بودم همین فردا دفترچه ی خدمتم رو پست میکردم چون اگه تمایل داشتم درس بخونم قطعا بعد خدمتم می‌خوندم یعنی اول خدمت میرفتم بعد با خیال راحت دانشگاه میرفتم(شاید خیلیا و حتی خودت با این حرف من مخالف باشی ولی وقتی خدمت رفتی قطعا به خودت میگی ای کاش زودتر میومدم و از سرش خلاص میشدم)

----------


## hamed_habibi

من سال 95 96 97 کنکور دادم و از خدمت فرار کردم ولی سال 97 اخراش رفم خدمت تموم شد بنظرم باید اول تکلیف اینو ی سره کرد
بری خدمت بیای تازه میفهمی چیکار باید بکنی اگر عاشق درس باشی میچسبی کتاب اگر نه کار کار
رفتم اومدم چسبیدم ب ورزش کار و فهمیدم مسیر من چیز دیگه بود با خودت رو راست باش همین

----------


## farzaddd

اینجا هم که هستی تریدر ،سرباز،کنکوریسم،مشاور،پول  دار،ناصح

----------

